# The Anglican Communion in Crisis



## JohnOwen007 (Mar 31, 2008)

For those who want some excellent thoughts on the crisis in the Anglican communion, have a read or listen to Phillip Jensen's excellent address on the limits of fellowship here.

There is a conference in June (GAFCON) in which many orthodox Anglicans will meet to discuss the crisis. God willing I will be attending. It's in Jerusalem. Please pray for us and GAFCON, that biblical truth would prevail in the Anglican communion.


----------



## AV1611 (Mar 31, 2008)

Keep an eye out here also: 

EV News :: Evangelicals.org
Church Society - Issues - Anglican Communion - Division - Introduction


----------



## Zenas (Mar 31, 2008)

There are Anglicans here? *gasp*

*kidding!*


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 31, 2008)

JohnOwen007 said:


> For those who want some excellent thoughts on the crisis in the Anglican communion, have a read or listen to Phillip Jensen's excellent address on the limits of fellowship here.
> 
> There is a conference in June (GAFCON) in which many orthodox Anglicans will meet to discuss the crisis. God willing I will be attending. It's in Jerusalem. Please pray for us and GAFCON, that biblical truth would prevail in the Anglican communion.



May the Lord bless you as you contend for His truth.


----------

